# Static thru USB port / iPod



## chuck5330 (Oct 1, 2011)

I noticed the same issue with this. It appears at least on my end, that if I connect the Iphone/Ipod before I start the car, then it has issues. Besides static, I also get delays when switching songs. If I connect my phone to the cable after the car has started, I have about a 99% chance of no static. Ususally if I experience it, I just unplug and reconnect and it seems to fix the problem. I have no idea if this is common tho....


----------



## josheco12 (Feb 5, 2012)

Same here. I can unplug it and hook it back and most of the time it clears up.This only happens with extended use for me.


----------



## 115 (Nov 12, 2010)

Check your PDIM firmware and hardware by plugging in our iPod or USB stick, let it start, then PRESS AND HOLD the Menu button for about 10 seconds. The latest version is DB for hardware and DD for software. Take it into your dealer if you are having issues and bring up this point.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

> Same here. I can unplug it and hook it back and most of the time it clears up.This only happens with extended use for me.


 Did that just today on a 500 mile trip. Not so much having static, more like an intermittent popping noise. Happened early on in the trip and went away for the rest of the day after replugging it. And I do have the latest firmware.


----------



## ceedge (Jun 11, 2012)

I have this issue as well and the dealer has not found a solution yet. Any luck solving this?


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

I have popping noise occasionally with my ipod plugged into the usb. Unplugging and replugging it in fixes the issue. A real pain sometimes. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX.


----------



## EcoCruze (Oct 25, 2011)

Having the exact same issue here. It's not a huge deal with me, mostly because it only happens with the rare but occasional distant travel. As stated above, after unplugging then plugging it back in it goes away. Would love having it fixed though...


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I get this also when using the mp3 jack. It only occurs for me when I have my android phone plugged in for power as well. Are you powering your device from the car when you hear static?


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

For iPods and iPhones, they automatically are recharged and powered by the car. I don't know if power is provided through the mini plug.


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

chuck5330 said:


> I noticed the same issue with this. It appears at least on my end, that if I connect the Iphone/Ipod before I start the car, then it has issues. Besides static, I also get delays when switching songs. If I connect my phone to the cable after the car has started, I have about a 99% chance of no static. Usually if I experience it, I just unplug and reconnect and it seems to fix the problem. I have no idea if this is common tho....


The exact same thing happens to me. I just unplug and replug the iPod cable and I'm good to go. The first time it happened I thought I blew the speakers, I was pissed. It's annoying and I'm glad others are having the same issue (I thought maybe it was my old iPod cable).


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

I will ask one of our Techs tomorrow about this (happens to me too) and see if there are any TSB's and/or known fixes.


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

Our service deparment has been slammed today but as soon as I find out something I will post it up.


----------



## Corvidae (Feb 5, 2011)

This is something that is not limited to the Cruze. When I first had the problem I did a quick Google search and noticed many others with iPhone/iPod's having the same problem, from GM to Toyota. Apple "Genius'" don't know what is happening either and blame it on the car. 

I have replaced the cable itself and tried my iPhone and an iPod touch. My brother has the issue with this 2010 Mazda 3.


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

There are currently no TSB's or other documents related to this issue according to GM, at least right now. I'm thinking I agree with the post above this one that it is more of an Apple issue than a car issue.


----------



## 115 (Nov 12, 2010)

Check your PDIM firmware/hardware. Plug in your USB/iPod device and start playing music from said device. Press and hold the MENU button for about 5-10 seconds.

Latest known hardware/firmware is DB/DD. Some of your vehicles may have DB/DB, which is still known to have several iPod issues.

EDIT: Also, there are a few threads on fixes. Check my threads on this issue.


----------



## ssavon66 (May 11, 2012)

The same thing happens with my Cruze but also with my wifes Dodge Caliber. I think it is more a software issue then a vehicle issue.


----------



## jeisnor (Jun 27, 2012)

I wonder is GM is working on s fix. My daughter and I each bought a Cruze and we are both having the same problem. For the $$ we paid, we would like it fixed.


----------

